# Sauna After Workout....Bad or Good?



## RasPlasch (Jul 1, 2007)

My sister's boyfriend is staying at our house before he ships off to Kosovo.  And he is into lifting so him and I decided to go lift together today.  After our workout and 5 on 5 basketball we went in a steamed sauna.  Is going in a steamed sauna bad or good for after workouts, or does it not affect your muscles at all?


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2007)

I am big into getting me some food into me right after weights or cardio. So I would eat first and make sure I was properly hydrated.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 2, 2007)

What are you hoping to gain by doing this?  If you just do it because it feels good, be sure that you are hydrated before you get in the sauna, as already stated by DD.  It's probably not going to do you any harm if you are hydrated, but I don't think it's going to help you much either.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 2, 2007)

I'd rather take a contrast shower and ice inflammated bodyparts.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2007)

^ yea, a sauna will increase vasodilition.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 2, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> I'd rather take a contrast shower and ice inflammated bodyparts.



Haha, thats me. I take a hot shower, then towards the end of the shower I turn off all of the hot water and blast myself with cold water for about 5 minutes. I feel as right as rain after that.


----------



## Uthinkso (Jul 2, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Haha, thats me. I take a hot shower, then towards the end of the shower I turn off all of the hot water and blast myself with cold water for about 5 minutes. I feel as right as rain after that.



Holy hell that would be an eye opener...I'll have to give that a try just for the sake of doing it. I think I'm too big of a sally to last five minutes, but what the hell.


----------



## RasPlasch (Jul 2, 2007)

I just go in the sauna because I like the feel of it.  

KelJu, why do you blast yourself with cold water?


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 2, 2007)

P-funk said:


> ^ yea, a sauna will increase vasodilition.



Well that's cool.


----------



## ninjagun (Jul 4, 2007)

RasPlasch said:


> My sister's boyfriend is staying at our house before he ships off to Kosovo.  And he is into lifting so him and I decided to go lift together today.  After our workout and 5 on 5 basketball we went in a steamed sauna.  Is going in a steamed sauna bad or good for after workouts, or does it not affect your muscles at all?




After workout I do use the sauna, but always make sure I drink water, I even take my bottle in there.. not sure if this is good, but like others say, hydration is important...


----------



## fatmuscles (Jul 5, 2007)

just a point what u think ur going to do, loss fat, thats sweat coming from u, just salt and water, not fat, just a point lol


----------



## RasPlasch (Jul 5, 2007)

No.....I was just wondering because I heard that you weren't supposed to do a dry sauna after a workout.  You are supposed to do a steamed sauna.  But I don't know if that is true.  I also heard that one of the saunas, steamed or dry, loosens the muscles.  I didn't know if loosening muscles after you workout is bad or not.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 5, 2007)

I never understood the point of being in a sauna.  I also dont understand how anyone can say they like the feeling.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 5, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I never understood the point of being in a sauna.  I also dont understand how anyone can say they like the feeling.



I don't mind the feeling.  I like hot tubs a lot.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 5, 2007)

Steam Rooms are where it's at.


----------



## ninjagun (Jul 5, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I never understood the point of being in a sauna.  I also dont understand how anyone can say they like the feeling.



I like the feeling, I actually prefer the saun to the steam bath, the smell of the wood is great


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 5, 2007)

P-funk said:


> I don't mind the feeling.  I like hot tubs a lot.



Thats ok with me too.  But I dont like sweating unless I am doing some phyical work.


----------



## xnorwaks (Jul 5, 2007)

Now imagine a cold Sauna  that would be my ideal after workout lounging area  though Im pretty sure the equivalent to that would be a walk in fridge


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 5, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Holy hell that would be an eye opener...I'll have to give that a try just for the sake of doing it. I think I'm too big of a sally to last five minutes, but what the hell.




Do intermitment bursts then. Awwesome news for your skin and herlps shock your muscles and pores into retaining taughtness and looking after you longer.
Christ.. do this in minus 20 + weather . Fun  .


There are some really good detox programs around .. particularly as used by Tom Cruise and fellow scientologists that are huuuge on avocating use of saunas. They use saunas in conjunction with a particular vitamin spectrum and swear by it.

Do also recommend the meal and or the fluids ..but not withouut the fluids .. ideally imo, a good liquid top up ( including protein and glucy fluid good small or whole carb + w/ produce if you must ) until after the sauna.

I have some friends serving myself and you'd think that adding in sauna to cleanse and fortify would likely help them hold onto both their health aand their condition longer. Should also help with BMR/RMR .

Blooming tianshi lotus.

p.s. rvs sauna + normal sauna :/.. lol


----------

